# Can't be the best....



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Might as well be the worst. The loss to Washington on their home floor pretty much cements the Jazz as the lowest of the low in the N.B.A. No heart no hustle and apparently a huge desire to just get to the off season. Corbin seems content to allow it to happen. I hope I misunderstood what I believe was a long term contract for him. Otherwise we're in for some real heartache as fans. At this point I'm just glad we don't play the Cav's again, it would really suck to get beat by them.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I thought that the Nets pick was going to be good but it might be the Jazz actual pick thats the good one.
I like Corbin but I don't think he is the right coach for this team. 
I guess I'm in the same boat as the players, just waiting till the off season.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I see two high points in the awful play. 1-The increased chance of a higher pick in the lottery; and 2-that Corbin actually has the sense to play the rookies and get them the much needed experience that will help them to develop. Its gonna be a rough, bumpy ride for the next year or two, but hopefully they get it together.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll give Corbin the benefit of the doubt on this one. He took over a team that lost one of the greatest coaches in the history of the game, and then promptly traded their only legitimate all-star, which was followed by the half-decent point guard they got in the trade getting injured. When you consider that like 5/6 of the payroll is on the bench, he's leading a team of D-league and bench players at best. Is there a legitimate NBA starter getting any playing time any more? Chaser is right though. Its gonna be a tough couple of years. My fear is that the new ownership is going to be willing for the Jazz to turn into the Warriers/T-Wolves/Kings, because it makes the most economic sense.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

I was afraid things would go down hill after Larry died; sure was a lot faster than I had hoped it would be.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Larry was straight forward most of the time. This smoke and mirrors show we got going now will only get worse. I predict that the franchise will be down for several years not just two or three. No playoff for 5 years minimum. Corbin would make a great High School coach but that's about it. Jazz are unwilling to go get a coach and that will hurt the franchise for a long time. If you do not believe a coach makes the difference you need look no farther than U of U and the trouble they are in. It's a long way back to stability for this franchise.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Hey H&D, the Jazz are actually playing as bad as you always have said they did (when they were good). You ought to be ecstatic.  

1. IMO, it is too early to tell if the decline will be short or long, but this next draft will be huge. If we can get a couple of good, young rotation players, our stint in the lottery might be short. If we misfire this summer, H&D will be happy for years. 8) If we can get Kyrie Irving or Harrison Barnes, we could really be in business in 2 years. 

2. Corbin certainly will need to prove himself, but he will have a long leash for at least a year. The turmoil of the past 2 months is tough to get through but next year we will be able to really see what he can do. It is also worth noting that Kevin O Conner is in need of proving himself too, at least in picking first rounders in the draft and his free agent handling. (Wouldn't Wes Matthews look good in a Jazz uniform now?) The jury is still out on Hayward, but except for DWill, he hasn't had the greatest first round success the past few years. 

3. I get the feeling with the Millers that Mrs. Miller (Larry's wife) is exerting more control than may be lead on and she is more likely to demand the team be run as LHM would have "wanted" as opposed to Greg, who seems to me not to care about the Jazz as much as he does the bottom line. Time will tell.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice win last night, eh? I think that game was won on solid effort alone. Hayward, Millsap, and Favors all had a nice game. Now, if they could just add a good PG and Center to the team, and get the rest of the guys to play that way, they'd be set!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Agreed! A one point win over the Lakers once every 5 to 10 years is as good as a championship! This team is back!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

For the record, we split the season series with the Lakers this year. Each team one a game on their home floor, as well as one in the opposing arena. Get your facts straight! ;o)


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

But the others were not one point wins. Those only come every 5 to 10 years.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

But **** are they nice when you get them!!
The team finished with a little more enthusiasm than I expected. I am pleasently surprised. I just hope it wasn't just a flash in the pan for Hayward, he seems to have some real potential. And Favors is showing some potential also, just hope they draft well and perhaps pull off a deal or two that will improve their chances for next year. I hope I was too quick to judge after a hugely discouraging stretch a couple of weeks ago.


----------

